# making mango butter from the tree?



## raindroptree (Jun 8, 2015)

i want to make raw mango butter from the mango seeds of my 2 large mango trees for soap making. I throw away hundreds of seeds every year, so when i found out about mango butter, i was excited to try making my own home made mango butter for soaps, lotions, etc. I want to make the butter with my blender, the same way that i make my coconut milk, cream, and oil. I figured that making the mango butter is similar to making coconut cream(add water and coconut meat into a blender, then strain it into coconut milk, then let it separate and form a thick layer of cream at the top. I tried doing this whole process for the mango seeds, dehusking the seeds and then putting them in the blender with water, then straining it and waiting for it to separate. the result was half a layer of clear, brown liquid on top of half a layer of tan, starchy liquid. I did more research into making butters, but i coudnt find any information from anyone who actually maked the butter at home, except one person saying they use a "chandana Kal". I have no idea what that is or where to get it. I saw a video about making kokum butter, which they extract the oil and then churn it for 8 hours to help solidify it. I tried separating the clear layer and churning it for hours, but no results, just the same clear liquid. So i am not sure how to get the mango butter from the seed. I would love help with this because i hate to waste so many mango seeds every year and it would be a great benefit for my soaps and other products.


----------



## janzo (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Raindroptree.  I have actually tried this and it's a huge job!!  Living in Africa we have an abundance of mangoes so I got a 50kg sack of them, cut off the flesh, my husband opened the pip and got the seed out.  This is where the mango butter comes from.  After blending the seed and adding water you do get a butter of sorts but nothing like you buy from suppliers, so I guess there is another step I am missing and hopefully someone will chime in.  Not that I will be doing it again!!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 8, 2015)

After a bit of research I've concluded that this is not an easy process. The oil can either be extracted through hydraulic pressure or by solvent extraction. Apparently the easier for a small operation is hydraulic pressure. 

Here is a link to a book, I'm not sure but perhaps you could rig up something. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/384653532X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think the "chandana Kal" is a Mortar & Pestle, the 'Kernel from the seed is used, after it is dried. water is added & it is ground with the Pestle. I think this would give you a unrefined butter, I bet most you buy are refined. I would be worried about someone being allergic to the Mango Butter, my mom is allergic to Mangoes.


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 8, 2015)

Everything I have read says water will not release the oil. Chopping the seed to mush is not enough. It must be put under pressure. 

If someone finds an article on a way to do this with just water I would be interested as well.

Edited to add:  you can not worry about everyone's allergies. They must worry about their allergies. I use what I like in lotions and soap - as long as I label properly and do not misrepresent my product, I've done all I can. It is up to the person with the allergy to read the label.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Everything I have read says water will not release the oil. Chopping the seed to mush is not enough. It must be put under pressure.
> 
> If someone finds an article on a way to do this with just water I would be interested as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jun 12, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I think the "chandana Kal" is a Mortar & Pestle, the 'Kernel from the seed is used, after it is dried. water is added & it is ground with the Pestle. I think this would give you a unrefined butter, I bet most you buy are refined. I would be worried about someone being allergic to the Mango Butter, my mom is allergic to Mangoes.


Can she eat kiwi fruits?  I have a slight allergy to mangos. I can eat them if I take a Antihistamine tablet before eating it otherwise I get some major hives. But kiwi I cant touch at all. Just BOOM hives everywhere.
But yes it is the allergy sufferers responsibility to make sure they check ingredients before buying a product


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I think she is ok with eating Kiwi, It might have been her touching the skin of the Mango, did you know the Mango Tree is in the same plant family as poison oak? anyway, I choose not to use that ingredient for my mom, since family & friends will be my 'testsers' I've only started soaping since april.


----------



## ilcapitano (Sep 11, 2022)

raindroptree said:


> i want to make raw mango butter from the mango seeds of my 2 large mango trees for soap making. I throw away hundreds of seeds every year, so when i found out about mango butter, i was excited to try making my own home made mango butter for soaps, lotions, etc. I want to make the butter with my blender, the same way that i make my coconut milk, cream, and oil. I figured that making the mango butter is similar to making coconut cream(add water and coconut meat into a blender, then strain it into coconut milk, then let it separate and form a thick layer of cream at the top. I tried doing this whole process for the mango seeds, dehusking the seeds and then putting them in the blender with water, then straining it and waiting for it to separate. the result was half a layer of clear, brown liquid on top of half a layer of tan, starchy liquid. I did more research into making butters, but i coudnt find any information from anyone who actually maked the butter at home, except one person saying they use a "chandana Kal". I have no idea what that is or where to get it. I saw a video about making kokum butter, which they extract the oil and then churn it for 8 hours to help solidify it. I tried separating the clear layer and churning it for hours, but no results, just the same clear liquid. So i am not sure how to get the mango butter from the seed. I would love help with this because i hate to waste so many mango seeds every year and it would be a great benefit for my soaps and other products.


Hi raindroptree,
Nice to meet you! i have idea same you make butter from the mango seeds. Do you completion it? and can you guide me how do you make its? i hope receive information from you! Thank so much.


----------



## Relle (Sep 12, 2022)

ilcapitano said:


> Hi raindroptree,
> Nice to meet you! i have idea same you make butter from the mango seeds. Do you completion it? and can you guide me how do you make its? i hope receive information from you! Thank so much.


Raindroptree hasn't been on this site for 6 yrs. This post is from 2015.


----------

